# Need Shoal River info



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Friend wants me to go with him and launch at hwy 85 Shoal River Ramp and go downstream. I don't know the first thing about the area...have never fished it. Is it worth the trouble or should we concentrate on Yellow which I am more familiar with. 

Incidentally, the bream,bass, and mullet bite over here on the Choctawhatchee really turned on this week...even with the river a little high. All I did was a catfish trip with moderate success.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Ask jcoss. He fishes the Shoal some. I have never launched at 85. Always go to 90.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Sort of hoping jcross will chime in. 

Me too on launching on 90. Been there a few times. Crossed it on 1087 north of Mossy head about 5 days ago and it looked just right for fishing.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

85 down river is really good at times, it is narrow and swift but still good fishing. It's best between 4-5', I think right now it's at 5.5' or so which is still not too bad just swift. There are some nice eddy holes on down a ways that are good for bream and a couple sloughs that produce from time to time. I really like shoal river, it's a nice alternative to yellow and it gets fishable a lot quicker than yellow after heavy rains, yellow is a little high and muddy right now.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> 85 down river is really good at times, it is narrow and swift but still good fishing. It's best between 4-5', I think right now it's at 5.5' or so which is still not too bad just swift. There are some nice eddy holes on down a ways that are good for bream and a couple sloughs that produce from time to time. I really like shoal river, it's a nice alternative to yellow and it gets fishable a lot quicker than yellow after heavy rains, yellow is a little high and muddy right now.



That's a big help....thanks

I will be down near the bay this morning looking to snatch a mullet. No hurryto get started


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I haven't even thought about snatching mullet yet. It is going to be tough in Milton this year unless we recruit a few people to go and dump some food in. All of the regulars have quit due to age and some have died. To keep fish at a hole you have to chum there several times a week and I can't do it by myself. Might have to find out where the holes are on the Choctawhatchee and go over there.

Up from 90 on the Shoal should be about right now. At 4' it is almost too low to navigate. I was going, but have to be my father's care giver this weekend. Our help needed a few days off. Family comes first. Going to Eufala next week after crappie so looking forward to that.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Reports I have seen on Eufaula crappie have been good.

Reports here early this week on black mullet have been very good. No trouble keeping a hole baited over here with all the nearby Alabama folks that like to snatch a few. When the bite really gets going you have to get there before daylight to get a good spot. That should start before too long. 

In no rush to get out this morning...cold...but will a little later in the day.


----------

